# "Dougie" Witch Test Video



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

The first test went well, already had her stirring the Cauldron, looks like she's 100% ready.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job Troy. She's gonna be a big hit.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good troy..
why didn't you show her stirring?
maybe next vid...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good Troy


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Troy, I can honestly say having seen her in person, that she's great. The only suggestion I'd make, is to separate the witches voice from the rest of the soundtrack. She has a definite chin wobble during thunder sounds in the background of the soundtrack. Of course at night, in the dark, and with kids running by at 50 MPH, it hardly matters, lol. She's just awesome though, and I'm looking forward to seeing her in person at the party.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish my Witch had all that animation. Wonderful job!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice..wher'dya get a Dougie? Those are impossible to find!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Found them on E-bay and I have THREE more stashed. Vlad your right about seperating the voice, that's exactly why it was a test.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW!!!! That is great! You are going to scare the candy out of the little TOT'S that come to your place. Is this your first try at animatronics?
Did you fashion the face yourself or is it a mask?
Please post a how to and a video with her stirring. WOW!!!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I know this is late but you can see her in action in this video.

http://videos.moodvees.com/video/547f48e5-ac4c-436d-8010-9a2e0186dd24.htm


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I love animatronics and thats a good one, nice job, the fog looked good to, I liked the way it rolled across the yard very creepy Troy.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wowo nice job i love it saw the movee wow fog looks great


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She's GREAT!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks Good troy and great fog you have going on there


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Very Nice : )


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES very nice....the eye action is creepy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow Troy I just watched your yard video...Really nice!!! The witch really leads the show....NICE fog too!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I liked the planter bricks to make the well. That is a good idea!


----------

